#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Древо прибежища Чоклинг Терсар

## Denli

Задача: написать тханку "древо прибежища Чоклинг Терсар" копию вот этой:
http://www.gomde.org/refuge/medium.htm

Для этого есть изображение тханки, тоже что по ссылке, но в более высоком качестве.
Но разрешения недостаточно, чтобы понять какой атрибут у кого в руках. Значит, что надо?

1. Как минимум, идентифицировать каждого по именам.
2. Как максимум получить описание (желательно на тибетском) всего древа прибежищи, желательно с охранителями и проч.

По ссылке, если подвести мышку к тому или иному аспекту, появляется надпись и именем. Но вот незадача, ваш покорный слуга купил книжку: "Великие врата" (на английском) и сходу обнаружил некоторые разночтения (например на сайте перепутаны местами Мандара и Еше Цогьял). Возникает резонные вопрос: можно ли полагаться на сайт, как на достоверный источник информации (хотя бы по именам)?

(Жалобным голосом) Помогите Христа ради)))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 1. Как минимум, идентифицировать каждого по именам.


При наведении мышком на увеличенной копии по 1-й ссылке даются всплывающие подсказки кто есть кто.

----------


## Denli

> При наведении мышком на увеличенной копии по 1-й ссылке даются всплывающие подсказки кто есть кто.


Млин! Содержательный ответ: перечитайте мой пост внимательнее!!! Первичный вопрос в том: можно ли доверять этому сайту при идентификации!!!

----------


## Olle

> Для этого есть изображение тханки, тоже что по ссылке, но в более высоком качестве.
> Но разрешения недостаточно, чтобы понять какой атрибут у кого в руках. Значит, что надо?
> 
> 1. Как минимум, идентифицировать каждого по именам.
> 2. Как максимум получить описание (желательно на тибетском) всего древа прибежищи, желательно с охранителями и проч.
> 
> По ссылке, если подвести мышку к тому или иному аспекту, появляется надпись и именем.


Спасибо Denli за работу которую ты сделал, я думаю, ты не будешь возражать, если я твой труд сюда размещу?

http://www.thangkagallery.org/galler...l-refuge-tree/

http://www.thangkagallery.ru/gallery...l-refuge-tree/

Это изображение Дерева Прибежища Чоклинг Терсар, обновленное с распознаванием каждого аспекта на нем.

----------

Denli (06.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (02.11.2009)

----------


## Denli

Спасибо. Не буду.
*То-же самое в зоне RU*

----------


## Fritz

Очень хорошая идея.

Ещё взмечтнулось 3д изображение, активное, чтоб можно было поворачивать, т.к.  учителя линии благословения сидят позади центрального персонажа, Щакьямуни или в данном случае Падмасамбхавы. Наверное в будущем такое появится.

----------


## Jinpa Tsering

Хочу обратить внимание практикующих на то, что приведённое в ссылках изображение Древа Прибежища неправильное.. У Гуру Ринпоче вместо правой опущена левая нога а вместо левой согнута правая.... А это уже неправильно по художественным канонам.. В Дзогчен-общине тоже недавно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче обращал внимание на важность правильного изображения позиций Учителей  в частности Гараба Дордже, у которого тоже неправильно нарисовано положение ног!

----------


## Denli

> Хочу обратить внимание практикующих на то, что приведённое в ссылках изображение Древа Прибежища неправильное.. У Гуру Ринпоче вместо правой опущена левая нога а вместо левой согнута правая.... А это уже неправильно по художественным канонам.. В Дзогчен-общине тоже недавно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче обращал внимание на важность правильного изображения позиций Учителей  в частности Гараба Дордже, у которого тоже неправильно нарисовано положение ног!


Эти фотографии тхангки из личных покоев Чокьи Ньимы Ринпоче, так что вы бы выбирали выражения. А то мое воображение живо рисует мне такую картину: Чокьи Ньима поехал на Тамель и купил в лавке первую попавшуюся тханку с древом прибежища, обшил и повесил у себя в покоях. Потом к нему пришел *Jinpa Tsering* и рассказал, что эта тхангка неправильная. (Признавайтесь, так оно и было?)

Здесь есть ситуация, когда раньше аспект визуализировался одним образом, а потом учитель счел актуальной другую форму. И нет здесь правильно-неправильно. Но как же вы все любите использовать штампы: "правильно / неправильно". Очень это настораживает. И по каким художественным канонам это неправильно, расскажите мне?

Далее. Вы верно заметили насчет ног, но вы не знаете всех уточнений, поэтому дополню, раз уж вы начали (Хотя тема и не об этом, и узнавать об этом надо не на форуме, а хотя бы от ламы Олега. Кстати, очень странно что уполномоченный лама в России об этом не говорит, и похоже, что я - первый, кто рассказал ему об этом.): правая рука должна быть у сердца, в мудре которую Терентьев назвал "жест атаки" с пальцами направленными вверх. И сжимаемая ваджра тоже направлена вверх.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (02.11.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Хочу обратить внимание практикующих на то, что приведённое в ссылках изображение Древа Прибежища неправильное.. У Гуру Ринпоче вместо правой опущена левая нога а вместо левой согнута правая.... А это уже неправильно по художественным канонам.. !


слышь.Жинпа. разобрался бы сначала, прежде чем влезать в тему. 
похоже, не знаком ты  с канонами... слышал Ом, да не понял, где он...

----------

Йонтен Гъяцо (12.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (16.10.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> правая рука должна быть у сердца, в мудре которую Терентьев назвал "жест атаки" с пальцами направленными вверх. И сжимаемая ваджра тоже направлена вверх.


А художник был из Дуджом Терсара
, поэтому нарисовал мудру как ему было привычней. Это лама Тензин говорил.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (16.10.2009)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

вообще, если бы ваджра была бы сердца, то тогда и нога правая должна была бы быть вытянута. а поскольку тут у нас больше проявлена гневная или покоряющая активность, то и мудра - такая какая есть, и нога правая согнута.

а вообще, радует меня такое искуствоведство...

два канона выучили и теперь смотрите какие мы умные, умнее лам, умнее ринпоче.

когда Ринпоче повесит у себя в покоях танку, написанную нашими руками, от тогда будет о чем говорить.

----------

Denli (16.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (16.10.2009)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> А художник был из Дуджом Терсара
> , поэтому нарисовал мудру как ему было привычней. Это лама Тензин говорил.


Если я не ошибаюсь, великий Дилго Кенце Ринпоче говорил, что у Гуру Ринпоче в этом случае жест с дордже должен быть именно замахивающимся, то есть рука вверху. Так что, Гьялцен, спасибо! С мудрой всё верно! А у меня будет повод поискать в книгах слова Дилго Кенце!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cujo

Что-то затишье тут ... никто не начинал идентификацию ? я уж не говорю о перерисовке =)

----------


## Cujo

Вот на основе французского сайта сделал такую схемку 


Мандарава и Еше Цогьял разместил вроде правильно, всех пронумеровал, чтобы можно было дискутировать по этому поводу. Заранее прошу прощения за допущенные мной ошибки в связи с неопытностью и неведением.

----------


## Denli

> Вот на основе французского сайта сделал такую схемку


Это вы просто скопировали с этого французского сайта, да? 
Я уже писал где-то, что на французском сайте очень много фигур идентифицировано неправильно, и в монастыре ламы, с кем мне доводилось общаться - те что поприветливей к европейцам, и не считают их за дойных коров - это подтвердили.

Возьмите сами изображение каждого аспекта, распишите все атрибуты, и разбирайте как паззл с текстом Великих врат в руках, и сами в истинности моих слов убедитесь. Я через все это прошел: фигуры идентифицируются вполне однозначно, получается вот такая картинка.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Здоровская игрушка

----------


## Cujo

Да это я копировал с французского сайта. Сейчас такую же делаю на основе вашего. Сравнил с плакатом, что приобрел в Москве и к своему расстройству увидел, что там у половины вообще нет атрибутов. У вас как я вижу только несколько не идентифицированны мне остается только их распознать для полноты картины, правильно я понимаю? Буду расписывать основываясь на уже проделанной вами работой (за что вам огромное спасибо).
С гневными-то я надеюсь все в порядке?

вот нашел в интернете Великие Врата это то что нужно ? 

К сожалению там не вся книга представлена, если у вас есть возможность переслать мне на cujo@mail15.com отсканированную версию, то было бы здорово.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Cujo

Вот схема сделанная на основе Вашего сайта 

Получается что из мирных осталось идентифицировать 2,4,5,9,11 номера так ?

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.08.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Да это я копировал с французского сайта. Сейчас такую же делаю на основе вашего. Сравнил с плакатом, что приобрел в Москве и к своему расстройству увидел, что там у половины вообще нет атрибутов. У вас как я вижу только несколько не идентифицированны мне остается только их распознать для полноты картины, правильно я понимаю? Буду расписывать основываясь на уже проделанной вами работой (за что вам огромное спасибо).


Не идентифицируете. Их и в монастыре почти никто не знает. Точно их знает только один лама, но он белых не очень любит, вернее относится к ним, как к дойному скоту, годному только на то чтобы нести в монастырь бабло (это, вообще, обычно отношение тибетцев к белым). 

А тот лама, с которым беседовал я, как раз этих оставшихся тоже не знает.

Определителем Терентьева пользоваться для идентификации ньингмапинских божеств - понта никакого. А вот разобраться с атрибутами и мудрами - очень даже ничего книжка.

С гневными (ка-гье херуками) - тоже засада. На тханке из монастыря (и на фотографиях на моем сайте) они написаны несколько... э... необычно. Сейчас попробую вспомнить кто есть кто... слева на право?
Ригдзин Дорже Чо
Щиндже (Ямантака)
Мамо Ботонг
Янгдаг Херука 

Чемчог Херука

Ваджракилая
Мопа Дрангак
Хаягрива
Джигтен Чото

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Cujo

Т.е. получается что не имеет мне смысла, как человеку темному даже пытаться ...!?

Я тут нашел лекцию Ламы Олега (не могу дать ссылку т.к. сайт Рангджунг Йеше недоступен), где он перечисляет некоторых из изображенных учителей линии преемственности. Вот моя краткая стенограмма лекции:

....все патриархи линии Дзогчен: 1. Гараб Дордже, 2. Манджушримитра, 3. Шри Сингха, 4. Вималамитра, 5. Джняна Сутра, 6 Падмасамбхава (2шт возможно включая центрального), 7. Вайрочана, 8. Еше Цогьял, 9. Трисонг Деуцен (Царь Тибета), Дамдзин (принц Тибета), 10. Ученики падмасабхавы Сангье Еше, 11. Чогьюр Лингпа, 12 Джамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо

Я так понимаю, что у Вас некоторые описаны под другими именами,  но не вижу например Манджушримитры ....
И если это не секрет, то пришлите в личку или здесь напишите, что за лама Вам помогал и из какого он монастыря (это я для себя чтобы знать источник).

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Cujo

Можете проверить правильность каждого номера согласно моей структуре

2. Ригдзин Дорже Чо
3. Щиндже (Ямантака)
4. Мамо Ботонг
5. Янгдаг Херука 

6 .Чемчог Херука

7. Ваджракилая
8. Мопа Дрангак
9. Хаягрива
10. Джигтен Чото

так ?

И на нижнем фронте остаются  не исследованными номера 11 и 12. 
Очень Вас прошу Денис, прислать мне для ознакомления скан текста Великих Врат. Видимо очень полезная книжка =)

----------


## Cujo

А что вас смущает в мирных под номерами 4 и 5 ? Там на самом деле изображены Шри Сингха и Джнянасутра, судя по жестам и атрибутам и даже по легкой небритости номера 5  :Wink: 

Хотелось бы отыскать на танке Манджушримитру например Номер 9 хоть и не имеет атрибута в левой руке, но возможно похож на Манджушримитру, которого как раз не хватает, для полноты картины. Можно конечно так же предположить и то что это номер 2, ведь по логике он был учеником Гараба Дордже . И если я правильно понял то номер 3. Namkhai Nyingpo он же и есть Hungchen Kara был учеником Манджушримитры, то по идее можно логически предположить что он под номером 2 .. Ведь у буддистов все логически тем более что это линия преемственности. 

Свои выводы я сделал на основе текста http://www.rangjung.com/gl/Kabgye.htm

еще сейчас я сравнил ваши имена и имена мирных на французском примере, в принципе речь идет об одних и тех же персоналиях, только называются они по-другому и иначе у вас располагаются. Не нашел только вот этих (10 отличий так сказать): 

*Padma Tennyi Youngdrub Lingpa* - есть у вас но нет инфы в сети и аналога на фр. сайте, кто это для меня загадка.

У вас на изображении есть *Drimey Dashar* у французов такого нет.

Теперь по французам: 

Не нашел информации о том кто такой *Sangye Sangwa* , соответственно не могу понять есть ли он у вас или нет.

Так же у вас отсутствует *Shantrakshita/Shiwatso*

*Jampal Shenyen*	он же 	*Manjushrimitra*	, есть у французов но нет у вас, со слов Ламы Олега по идее он должен быть.

*Lungten Dorje*  тоже не нашел кто такой 

Еще у вас не нашел *Jamgon Kontrul*, который точно должен быть на танке. 

Так же у французов есть *Hungchen Kara* у вас его нет.

На основе моего анализа по идее можно вычислить, кто должен быть на этих пустых местах 2,4,5,9,11. Однозначно что 2 и 4 это Шри Сингха и Джняна Сутра, а вот насчет остальных это вопрос... 
Надеюсь на вашу помощь... и прошу прощения за допущенные ошибки.

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Denli

> А что вас смущает в мирных под номерами 4 и 5?


Это могут быть и Тилопа с Наропой. Было и такое предположение сделано в монастыре. Хотя, вы, пожалуй, правы.




> Хотелось бы отыскать на танке Манджушримитру например Номер 9 хоть и не имеет атрибута в левой руке, но возможно похож на Манджушримитру, которого как раз не хватает, для полноты картины. Можно конечно так же предположить и то что это номер 2, ведь по логике он был учеником Гараба Дордже . И если я правильно понял то номер 3. Namkhai Nyingpo он же и есть Hungchen Kara был учеником Манджушримитры, то по идее можно логически предположить что он под номером 2 .. Ведь у буддистов все логически тем более что это линия преемственности. 
> 
> Свои выводы я сделал на основе текста http://www.rangjung.com/gl/Kabgye.htm


С этим текстом я не знаком. Я пользовался английсим вариантом великих врат - скан выкладывать не буду, так как вы его без труда можете найти в московском центре ранджунг еше.




> Так же у французов есть *Hungchen Kara* у вас его нет.


Намкай Ньингпо как раз есть. 




> На основе моего анализа по идее можно вычислить, кто должен быть на этих пустых местах 2,4,5,9,11. Однозначно что 2 и 4 это Шри Сингха и Джняна Сутра, а вот насчет остальных это вопрос...
> Надеюсь на вашу помощь... и прошу прощения за допущенные ошибки.


А описание с атрибутами у вас есть? Гадать, знаете, не хочется: мы - не французы)))

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Cujo

Приветствую! Спасибо за ответ. Начну по порядку.

Номера 4 и 5 полагаю, все же что остановимся на том что это Шри Сингха и Джняна Сутра соответственно, но для себя помечу что было бы неплохо проверить.

К сожалению в Московский центр судьба меня еще не скоро занесет и у тех кого там увижу (если поеду) нет такой книжки как Великие Врата. Есть она у Жени, но он сейчас не в Москве и скан прислать не может. Так что вся надежда на Вас Денис. Так как без этой книжки, где как я понимаю описаны атрибуты, мне не разобраться.

Ну и по поводу Хунгчен Кары и Намкай Ньингпо. Это разные имена одного учителя или это имена эманаций, насколько мне удалось выяснить это разные имена одного. Просто если два имени одного, то логично предположить что не могут изображать одного и того же дважды, но если эманации то могут. Как например Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo и Padma Dongak Lingpa одно лицо.

Еще не знаю кто такой Padma Tennyi Youngdrub Lingpa? Правильно ли мое предположение что это Пема (Падма) Лингпа?

Гадать точно мы не должны так как это дело серьезное, потому как людей вводят в заблуждение такими изображениями как на французском сайте и в Московском центре никто не знает о том кто на плакатах нарисован.

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет,

Хумченкара - один из восьми видьядхар.
Намкай Нингпо - один из 25 учеников Гуру Ринпоче.

Падма Тэнни Юнгдрунг Лингпа - одно из имен Джамгон Конгтрула Первого (как тэртона)

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Небольшое дополнение.
И Хумченкара (Хумкара), и Намкай Нингпо из Нуба в контексте практики кабге (садхан восьми херук) были держателями передачи Ума Вишуддхи (Янгдаг Херуки), и Намкай Нингпо, путешествуя в Индию, получил передачу именно от Хумкары.

Сейчас, мы переиздали намтар Падмасамбхавы (Рожденный из Лотоса) - там это история подробно описывается.

----------

Cujo (22.06.2010), Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Cujo

Спасибо Вам за разъяснения.
Можно уточнить Хумченкара (Хумкара), и Намкай Нингпо это все-таки два разных учителя ? И в теории могут быть изображены на древе прибежища оба...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Да, Намкай Нингпо среди сердечных учеников Гуру Ринпоче, Хумкара среди восьми видьядхар. 

ХУМКАРА. Один из восьми видьядхар; получил тантры Ума Вишуддхи, в том числе тантру “Херука Галпо”. Родился в Индии или Непале; сначала стал знатоком небуддийской веры и получил некоторые достижения. Впоследствии у него пробудилась вера в буддийское учение, и в Наланде он получил монашеские обеты от Буддаджняны, после чего изучал внешние и внутренние аспекты Тайной Мантры. Его имя происходит от имени одного из главных божеств мандалы, в которую он получил первое посвящение. В один из периодов жизни взял в супруги девушку, не принадлежавшую ни к одной касте, и в течение шести месяцев практиковал четыре вида приближения и достижения. Благодаря этой практике обрел видение всей мандалы Ваджра-херуки и получил высшее свершение махамудры. Написал “Золотую гирлянду Рулу”, “Свершение Вишуддхи” и другие произведения, а также свершил множество деяний на благо живых существ. В итоге он в том же теле отбыл в мир Будды Акшобхьи. Был связан с Ролангом Сукхасиддхи, Кукураджей и Буддагухьей, а его линия пошла дальше через Падмасамбхаву и Намкая Нингпо, которые распространяли его учения.

НАМКАЙ НИНГПО ИЗ НУБА (gnubs nam mkha’i snying po). Родился в Нижнем Няле. Один из первых тибетцев, принявших монашеские обеты. Искусный переводчик; путешествовал в Индию, где получил передачу от Хумкары и обрел тело недвойственной мудрости. Входит в число двадцати пяти учеников Гуру Ринпоче. Получил посвящение Ума Вишуддхи и благодаря этой практике обрел способность летать верхом на солнечных лучах. Во время медитации в Великолепной Длинной пещере Карчу в Лходраке получил видения многих йидамов и достиг уровня видьядхары махамудры. В конце земной жизни отбыл в небесные миры, не оставив после себя тела.

----------

Cujo (23.06.2010), Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Cujo

Вот что имеем на данный момент 

На основе информации от Пэма Бенза, номер 2 возможно и есть Хумчен Кара (Хумкара), так  как Намкай Ньнингпо был его учеником и Хумкара вполне претендует на это место, так как сам Гуру Ринпоче получал от него наставления так же, как от Гараба Дордже.


4  это Джнянасутра


а 5 это Шри Сингха



остались неизвестными 9



и

11


По идее в лекции Ламы Олега упоминается, что должен быть второй Падмасамбхава и Манджушримитра.  Ток вот мест вроде немного осталось.  =)

----------

Же Ка (06.08.2010)

----------


## Виталий Г

Было бы интересно посмотреть на окончательно расшифрованный вариант

----------


## Же Ка

Да уж... вот так вот читаешь-читаешь захватывающий детектив, а в конце книги обнаруживаешь, что не хватает странички с самым интересным... похоже?)) ну, а что Вы от сансары ещё ждали (+ откуда взяли, что она там вообще была)?!!)))
Ладно, если по теме) то наиболее вероятно какие-то ещё уточнения по ДЧТ следует ожидать уже после (кстати, довольно таки скорого см.здесь - http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=263) визита к нам одного из держателей (главного) этой линии передачи - Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.
А наши друзья здесь на форуме, имхо, и так уже произвели максимально возможное "расследование" по открытым и доступным источникам... просто что-либо ещё сверх того добавить трудно =)  Надеюсь, уважаемый ринпоче прояснит и этот момент + утвердит наконец таки окончательный вариант!... а то "белые пятна" на этом плакате дома уже... скажем, так развивают воображение и стимулируют изучение!)))

----------


## Cujo

Ну дай то будда чтоб так произошло как вы говорите. Только кто пойдет к учителю ? Меня к сожалению на этом семинаре не будет =( Поэтому у меня предположение, что мы так и останемся без ответа, пока кто-то из тех кто там будет не возьмет на себя обязательство подойти за разъяснениями. Еще я очень надеюсь что после визита как всегда он оставит кого-то нам , например ламу Тензина и до его тела  :Wink:  я тогда сам доберусь ! И возможно получу ответы....

Ну что, кто готов вызваться и записаться во время семинара в августе на аудиенцию чтобы получить ответы на вопросы в этой теме? Пишите в личку ну или тут....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Же Ка

Кстати(!), решение этого вопроса можно и не отладывать на конец месяца, а уже во вторник 10-го выяснить непосредственно у нашего Ламы Олега на открытой лекции, тем более и название оной соответствующее =)

----------

Cujo (08.08.2010)

----------


## Cujo

Да ладно =) Вот так повезло... и я как раз в москве буду , попробуем узнать .

----------


## Лакшми

11 - это царь Сроцен Гонпо

----------

Denli (09.08.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> Эти фотографии тхангки из личных покоев Чокьи Ньимы Ринпоче, так что вы бы выбирали выражения. А то мое воображение живо рисует мне такую картину: Чокьи Ньима поехал на Тамель и купил в лавке первую попавшуюся тханку с древом прибежища, обшил и повесил у себя в покоях. Потом к нему пришел *Jinpa Tsering* и рассказал, что эта тхангка неправильная. (Признавайтесь, так оно и было?)
> 
> Здесь есть ситуация, когда раньше аспект визуализировался одним образом, а потом учитель счел актуальной другую форму. И нет здесь правильно-неправильно. Но как же вы все любите использовать штампы: "правильно / неправильно". Очень это настораживает. И по каким художественным канонам это неправильно, расскажите мне?
> 
> Далее. Вы верно заметили насчет ног, но вы не знаете всех уточнений, поэтому дополню, раз уж вы начали (Хотя тема и не об этом, и узнавать об этом надо не на форуме, а хотя бы от ламы Олега. Кстати, очень странно что уполномоченный лама в России об этом не говорит, и похоже, что я - первый, кто рассказал ему об этом.): правая рука должна быть у сердца, в мудре которую Терентьев назвал "жест атаки" с пальцами направленными вверх. И сжимаемая ваджра тоже направлена вверх.


Автор Танки с сайта и в комнате Чоки Нима Ринпоче Phuntsok Sangpo by 1996 Delhi. Старый художник традиции Цангпа. В 96 году вышел альбом с его работами и эта танка с деревом прибежища находится там, также как и Чоглин Барче Ламсел. Само качество печати ужастное, поэтому даже при самом лучшем копировании ничего видно не будет, плюс и сам автор рисовал на небольших полотнах, а чем меньше полотно при таком наборе персоонажей, тем хуже качество и не до деталей, даже у самого хорошего художника. В альбоие видно, какие работы самые любимые, а каки возможно и ученики дописывали. 
Что касается тибетской иконографии , то она сугубо каноничная и правильно\не правильно именно здесь и имеет место. И если какой-либо Учитель счел актуальной другую форму, то  это возможно только в его собственном Гонтер (Терма Ума).

----------

Cujo (09.08.2010), Же Ка (09.08.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Да ладно =) Вот так повезло... и я как раз в москве буду , попробуем узнать .


Ну и что вам ответил совершенномудрый? Я уже открыл пиво и чипсы, и жду в нетерпении рассказа...

----------


## Cujo

Привет. Лекция сегодня. Вчера написал Ламе письмо о том что собираюсь подойти, но Лама предложил поговорить об этом в другой раз т.к. лекция будет короткая и времени обсудить эту тему нас не будет. Буду пробовать второй заход =) Кто ищет тот обрящет....

----------


## Же Ка

Ну что ж... видимо, пора делать БОЛЬШОЙ такой плакат с Древом Прибежища Чоклинг Терсар с пометками РАЗЫСКИВАЮТСЯ (WANTED) в местах, указанных здесь 


> ...


 и спокойно собираться с ним в аэропорт на встречу Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче =)))

----------


## Cujo

Да я думаю мы добьемся успеха в любом случае =)

----------


## Же Ка

прочь сомнения!  :Wink:

----------


## Cujo

Зато после таких изысканий визуализация древа проблем не вызывает =)

----------

